# Bridge in Fog - Critiques Please



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Took this just this morning. Tried to capture the mood. The only pp I've done is clean up some spots and a minor tweaking of the exposure. Please give your thoughts on how it might be improved. I thought I'd make it B&W but didn't like the results (albeit after only a few minutes effort.)


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

It is a good image - all I would do is to give the foreground rocks a little more sharpness and vibrance using a gradient mask and level/curves tweaking, maybe a little sharpening all of which would give the image a focus area and allow the mistiness to build toward the background.

I have done so and will upload it if you wish - don't like to do so unless permission comes from the image owner :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

zuluclayman said:


> ...
> 
> I have done so and will upload it if you wish - don't like to do so unless permission comes from the image owner :grin:


Yes please do.

Also a short tutorial of the techniques would be instructive too.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

yustr said:


> Took this just this morning. Tried to capture the mood. The only pp I've done is clean up some spots and a minor tweaking of the exposure. Please give your thoughts on how it might be improved. I thought I'd make it B&W but didn't like the results (albeit after only a few minutes effort.)


 my edit - see my post above for method and rationale


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You've caught the foggy 'spookiness' very well, with the bridge fading to grey but, apart from the rocks, there's no real point of focus.

@ Zulu - Good job on the rock-enhancements :wink:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

My take on it - I feel that it could do with some brightness.

After saving the original as a .jpg, I used Adobe Bridge to 'Open as Raw'. That allows the use of far more adjustment tools than purely in Photoshop.

I increased the brightness and decreased the dark points.
Then selective adjustments on the rocks to increase brightness and colour saturation.

Then opened in Photoshop, made a duplicate layer and converted the top layer to black & white.

A mask was added to the top layer and the B&W areas of the rocks was removed to show the colour of them to show through. This technique removed any colour cast in the fog but allowed the rock to do their thing.

The second image is a pure B&W version


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Lovely job Donald, the pic now has it's point-of-focus, with the distant bridge section faded out and the rocks enhanced, the eye is led to the stones and tree. Another bonus is that the ripples around the rocks are more defined too.

Personally, I prefer the coloured, rather than the entire B&W one - It makes the stones stand out more.


----------

